#  > De Moderne Marokkaanse Vrouw >  > Sterke verhalen >  mourad en ik

## ma3tiesa

ESMA !!! opstaan zied da3ja!!!!
Ik deed langzaam mijnogen open en keek op de klok.
Het was nog maar half negen!!
Aaah man het wan nog maar half 9, de hele week had ik me kapot gewerkt en nu moet ik zo vroeg op staat ook!
De hele weer waren we bezig met het voorbereiden voor de bruiloft van mn broer Mounir. Over 2 dagen is het dan zo ver!!! Ik stond op en ging naar beneden, daar zag ik me moeder en mn tante bezig met de laatste koekjes.
Ik moest snoep gaan halen in de winkel.
Ik was net de deur uit en mn telefoon ging af:

Hallo?
Mounir: heey esma met mij!
Heey mounir alles goed?
Mounir: jaah hamdoelilah maar ej wil je wat voor me doen?
Voor jou altijd toch?
Mounir: mooi ga wat snoep en slingers halen.
Wagga ik goed! 

Onderweg naar het centrum kwam ik chaima tegen en samen gingen we in kopen doen 



zeg me wat je er van vond  :turkije:  


koesjes ma3tiesa

----------


## ma3tiesa

2 dagen later de dag van de bruiloft:

De hele familie was al bij ons thuis aan gekomen.
En samen reden we naar Utrecht om de bruid op te halen.
Ik zat bij mijn neef in de auto.
Aangekomen in Utrecht bleven de mannen buiten wachten. En de vrouwen en mounir naar binnen, daar zat selma de bruid ze was echt mooi masha Allah 
Zij is 20 en mourir 24. we kregen daar koekje en thee.
Toen werd ik door fayza het zusje van selma geroepen. Ik ging met haar mee naar haar kamer en we begonnen te praten.
Ze vertelde me over haar broer mourad dat jij me leuk vond en om mn hand zou komen vragen als ik dat goed vond! Ik wist niet wat ik moest zeggen mourad was een hele leuke jongen ik vond hem al sinds ik nog heel jong was leuk, maar ik wist nooit dat jij mij ook leuk vond.
Mourad is 23 en ik 19.
Ik zei tegen fayza datik er eerst oven na wou denken. Op dat moment werd er op de deur geklopt en kwam mourad binnen

----------


## Mocro-Flower

heeey meid echt leuk begin
ga gauw verder  :Iluvu:

----------


## lady_marmelade

ga aub verder  :jumping:

----------


## ma3tiesa

shoukraan schatjeees  :bril:  

ik plaats zo snel mogelijk een vervolgje  :tong uitsteken:  


koesjes toema3ties

----------


## Chorouk

Echt een leuk begin ga gauw weer verder .....................


Dikke boessa... Chorouk

----------


## crazii_me

Ga gauw verder ..

Big Boessaa  :blauwe kus:

----------


## Nador_Casaoui

ga verderrrrrrrrrrrrrrr

----------


## Chorouk

ga aub weer snel verder...................................

----------


## Batata24

ga verder dan?

----------


## Chorouk

Ga je eigelijk nog wel verder met dit verhaal want je hebt zolang al geen vervolg geschreven.

----------


## Chorouk

ik hoop in ieder geval dat je wel verder gaat 

kusjes en veel liefs Chorouk

----------


## ma3tiesa

heeeeeeeeey schatjes!!!


wallah sorry dat ik geen vervolg heb geplaats!
ik heb geen computer meet thuis!
zodra ik hem heb plaats ik een heeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeel lang vervolg okeej?  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):  



boesaaaa van mij

----------


## **salua**

ja hij begint heel leuk en is heel leuk hoor!!!!ik ben benieuwd wat je als eind stukje gaat vertellen

----------


## dounia1986

wejaaaaaaaaaa ga vlug verder
is een heel mooi meid ik hoop dat je zo snel mogelijk een vervolg plaast
doeeeggg
kussie en knuffie van dounia

----------


## ma3tiesa

> _Geplaatst door ma3tiesa_ 
> *2 dagen later de dag van de bruiloft:
> 
> De hele familie was al bij ons thuis aan gekomen.
> En samen reden we naar Utrecht om de bruid op te halen.
> Ik zat bij mijn neef in de auto.
> Aangekomen in Utrecht bleven de mannen buiten wachten. En de vrouwen en mounir naar binnen, daar zat selma de bruid ze was echt mooi masha Allah 
> Zij is 20 en mourir 24. we kregen daar koekje en thee.
> Toen werd ik door fayza het zusje van selma geroepen. Ik ging met haar mee naar haar kamer en we begonnen te praten.
> ...



heey esma en fayza stoor ik ? vroeg hij
eeh nee kom binnen we hadden het net over jou! antwoorde fayza.
mourad: nee ik moest jullie alleen roepen om foto's te maken.
en vlug liep hij weg.
ik stond op en vroeg of fayza mee ging, ze zou zo komen ze moest zich ff optutten.
ik liep haar kamer uit en ging naar benenden.
ow shit daar stond mourad op de trap!!!
ik zei hem gedag en liep gauw verder.
maar hij pskte m'n hand vast en keek me diep aan in m'n ogen.
wajemaaaaaa wat had die gast toch mooie ogen masha-ALLAH !!!
hij drukte een papiertje in m'n hand en zei : ga nu meer snel naar beneden anders gaan ze zich afvragen waar je blijft.
ik liep de woon kamer in en zag aldie mensen druk bezig met foto's maken, ik maakte ook een paar foto's. toen was het weer tijd om terug naar R'dam te gaan.
langzaam liepen Mounir en Selma naar de auto.
ik wachte op fayza en liep samen met haar naar buiten.
Mounir riep me en vroeg of ik iemamd had geregeld die de bruids wagen wou rijden.
oeps daar had ik helemaal niet aan gedacht!!
m'n broer Adil wist niet eens hoe je een auto moest starten die hoefde ik dus ook niet te vragen. snel liep ik naar Fayza toe en vroeg of zei iets wist, ze zou haar broer vragen. Pffff is dat ook apgelost.
net toen ik in de auto van m'n neef wou stappen zag ik fayza daar met een big smile zitten. die troet had mijn plek in beslag genomen!!
mounir ripe me toen weer en zei dat ik bij hem in de auto moest anders was selma de enige vrouw.
ik stapte voor in en ging naast mourad zitten.
toeterend reed hij de straat uit. het papiertje dat ik van hem had gektegen had ik nog steeds in m'n hand, ik durvde niet te kijken en deed het gauw in m'n tas!
in de auto was het stil, totdat Mounir met z'n lompe kop tegen selma zei:
mourad en esma zijn wel een leuk stelletje he? Selma lachte en ze zei dat zij dat ook vond. mourad begon ook te lachen.
ik voelde het bloed naar m'n hoofd stijgen!! wajemaa ik kon wel door de grond zakken!!!

----------


## dounia1986

WOOOW ga vlug verder meid was weer een mooie vervolg joh
kussie en knuffie van dounia
ik hoop dat je vlug verder gaat

----------


## Chorouk

gaat dit verhaal eigelijk nog verder????????

aub het is een goed begin  :grote grijns:  :grote grijns:  :grote grijns:  :grote grijns:  :grote grijns:

----------


## Zharazed

he meid leuk verhaal ik wacht op het vervolg.

----------


## ma3tiesa

> _Geplaatst door ma3tiesa_ 
> *heey esma en fayza stoor ik ? vroeg hij
> eeh nee kom binnen we hadden het net over jou! antwoorde fayza.
> mourad: nee ik moest jullie alleen roepen om foto's te maken.
> en vlug liep hij weg.
> ik stond op en vroeg of fayza mee ging, ze zou zo komen ze moest zich ff optutten.
> ik liep haar kamer uit en ging naar benenden.
> ow shit daar stond mourad op de trap!!!
> ik zei hem gedag en liep gauw verder.
> ...


schatjes 100000 maal sorry......dat het zoooooooooo lang duurde  :traan1:  


pffff eindelijk waren we terug in r'dam.... alle vrouwen liepen achter de bruid en bruidegom aan naar binnen en de mannen gingen naar ons huis. we hadden werksters gehuurd dus hoevde wij bijna nix te doen. Toen ik de stereo aan deed beginnen er meteen een paar meisjes te dansen, er was ook zo een arogant wijf bij die dacht dat ze goed kon dansen. ik zal haar eens laten zien dat ze dat helemaal niet kan!! me nichten en ik gingen dansen en danste dat wijf zo van de dans vloer af  :Cool:  m'n nicht fatima kwam naast me dansen en zei:heet essie kijk eens wie er naar jou zit te kijken.. Holie shit dat zijn adil en mourad!!
ik deed alsof ik hen niet zag en ik ging daar met dansen... maar ik voelde zijn ogen in mijn rug prikken dus ik besloot te stoppen met dansen. ik pakte mijn tas en ging buiten op een bankje zitten ik haalde het papiertje van mourad eruit en begon te lezen:

hey esma
hier heb ne mijn nummer.. bel me asjeblieft een
keer ,met jou wil ik mijn leven delen
-X- mourad

zonder er verder over na tedenken stopte ik hetin mijn tas en ging weer naar binnen. bij de ingang zaten mourad en adil weer. ik hoop dat adil niet gaat vragen waar ik was...maar adil vroeg of ik thee en koekjes voor hun wou halen ie vreetzakis dat ook  :strik:  
ik haalde het voor ze en ging weer weg zinder wat te zeggen... waar ben je mee bezin bich dacht ik in me zelf...ik liep weer naar buiten want daat zag ik fatima staan, ik ging naar haar toe en vertelde wat er gebeurd was. ik was net uitgesprokenof ik ontving een smsje fatima las over mijn schouder mee

esma wil je bij die
grote boom achter
de zaal komen -x- mourad

wajemaa hoe komt hij aan mijn nummer  :watte?:  
zeker van die koekjes monster adil!!
fatima zei dat ik moest gaan. dus ik liep naar die boom daar zag ik mourad voor zich uit staren. met eenraar gevoel in mijn hart liep ik naar hem toe.......

zo snel mogelijk weer een vervolg  :knipoog:  nog maal sorry dat het zo lang duurde en bedankt voor jullie leuke reacties  :Iluvu:  'k hou van jullie

KOESHA esma

ps. let vooral niet op al die spellings fouten  :tong uitsteken:

----------


## chayma_k

Hey meid,
Ik had je verhaal gelezen en het wordt wel eens spannend maar ik hoop dat je het nog spannender maakt see you meid blijf zo het is spannend.xxxxxxxxjessssssss chayma

----------


## ma3tiesa

> _Geplaatst door chayma_k_ 
> *Hey meid,
> Ik had je verhaal gelezen en het wordt wel eens spannend maar ik hoop dat je het nog spannender maakt see you meid blijf zo het is spannend.xxxxxxxxjessssssss chayma*




thnQ schat,
wil je het nog spannender  :tong uitsteken:  ik zal kijken hoe ikhet laat lopen okeej

koesje van mij  :maroc:

----------


## lala yousra

hey hey lieve schat
maak je verhaal maar heel heel snel af want ik zit hier zeker op te wachten 
huuuuuuuuuuuuuuurry up

dikke kus

----------


## Chorouk

hey meid!!!!

je kan echt goed schrijven, je hebt het al goed gemaakt door een vervolg te schrijven ga zo door!!!!!!

boessa kbiraaaaaa love ya 2 -xxx-

----------


## molenwijkster

waaaaaaajouw

leuk verhaal maar ga je nog een keer  :regie:  VERDER???

----------


## ma3tiesa

> _Geplaatst door molenwijkster_ 
> *waaaaaaajouw
> 
> leuk verhaal maar ga je nog een keer  VERDER???*


dank je meid tuurlijk ga ik verder maar na el3aid okeej boesha

----------


## rooierozen

Ga vooral door meid,

de mensen die deze verhalen schrijven moeten weten dat zij mijn enige vermaak zijn gedurende mijn stage!!!

hihihihi

----------


## chayma_k

Hey meid,
Alles goed? we hebben heel lang niks meer van je gehoord zeker druk met examens en van alles yekkie.
Hoop dat je binnen kort iets laat weet, wollah het is heel mooi verhaal.
Hou je goed en spreek je inscha' Allah oke doegggggggggggg.xxxxxxxxxxxjes chayma.  :lachu:

----------


## ma3tiesa

> _Geplaatst door ma3tiesa_ 
> *schatjes 100000 maal sorry......dat het zoooooooooo lang duurde  
> 
> 
> pffff eindelijk waren we terug in r'dam.... alle vrouwen liepen achter de bruid en bruidegom aan naar binnen en de mannen gingen naar ons huis. we hadden werksters gehuurd dus hoevde wij bijna nix te doen. Toen ik de stereo aan deed beginnen er meteen een paar meisjes te dansen, er was ook zo een arogant wijf bij die dacht dat ze goed kon dansen. ik zal haar eens laten zien dat ze dat helemaal niet kan!! me nichten en ik gingen dansen en danste dat wijf zo van de dans vloer af  m'n nicht fatima kwam naast me dansen en zei:heet essie kijk eens wie er naar jou zit te kijken.. Holie shit dat zijn adil en mourad!!
> ik deed alsof ik hen niet zag en ik ging daar met dansen... maar ik voelde zijn ogen in mijn rug prikken dus ik besloot te stoppen met dansen. ik pakte mijn tas en ging buiten op een bankje zitten ik haalde het papiertje van mourad eruit en begon te lezen:
> 
> hey esma
> hier heb ne mijn nummer.. bel me asjeblieft een
> ...






wajemaa hoe komt hij aan mijn nummer 
zeker van die koekjes monster adil!!
fatima zei dat ik moest gaan. dus ik liep naar die boom daar zag ik mourad voor zich uit staren. met een raar gevoel in mijn hart liep ik naar hem toe.......
..

esma: hoi
mourad: heey ga zitten
ik ging naast hem zitten en staarde voor me uit.
Vanuit mijn ooghoeken zag ik dat mourad naar me keek  :blozen: 
Wajoow wat doe ik hier eigenlijk?? Ik had niet moeten komen dacht ik in me zelf.
Mourad: eh esma wil je mat me trouwen  :strik: 
Ik schrok op uit mijn gedachten.. 
Esma: eh
Voor dat ik iets kon zeggen ging de telefoon van mourad over.
Mourad: heey schat goeie time-ing
Ik zag dat de hoofd van mourad rood aanliep
Ik hoorde een meisjes stem door de telefoon!!
Meisje: wat is er dan lekkerding??
Mourad zat daar als versteend het enige wat hij nog zei was : ik bel je zo terug
Wat zit ik hier nog hij heeft al een wijf en hij zit me hier te flachen spookte door me hoofd
Eeh esma zei mourad.
Esma: nee mourad laat maar zitten bel maar gauw die blonde heks terug anders word ze ongeduldig ik wou opstaan maar mourad trok me weer terug..
Esma: wil je me loslaten ik moet gaan??
Mourad: dat is mijn collega..
Esma: meneertje gaat liegen??
Mourad: esma luister jij gaat met mij trouwen en daar kun je niets aan veranderen ok?
Esma: zo zo meneertje gaat ook bepalen met wie ik ga trouwen?
Mourad: nou moet je eens luisteren ik kan nu alles met jou doen iedereen denkt dat we gewoon gezellig zitten te praten dus niemand zal je missen, maar dat wil ik niet ik dump die griet en dan trouw ik met jou je kunt er niets aan doen!!
Zijn stem klonk dreigend was dit die mourad waar fayza het altijd over had?! Die goeie jongen die vaak naar de moskee ging??
Mourad: waarom moest het nou zo gaan ik hou van jou ok en ik wil met jou trouwen alsjeblieft esma verpest het nou niet voor mij
Esma: jij denkt ook alleen aan je zelf he??
Ik stond op en liep snel weg
Ik keek nog een keer achter om en daar zag ik mourad nog machteloos staan en mij smekend aan kijken.
Ik wist niet meer wat ik moest denken! Dit zou niemand te weten komen fayza niet selma niet en zelf fatima niet

----------


## molenwijkster

> _Geplaatst door ma3tiesa_ 
> *wajemaa hoe komt hij aan mijn nummer 
> zeker van die koekjes monster adil!!
> fatima zei dat ik moest gaan. dus ik liep naar die boom daar zag ik mourad voor zich uit staren. met een raar gevoel in mijn hart liep ik naar hem toe.......
> ..
> 
> esma: hoi
> mourad: heey ga zitten
> ik ging naast hem zitten en staarde voor me uit.
> ...





dankje wellll  :boogie:  
voor dit vervolgJE  :ninja:   :kusgrijs:  maar inshalah ga je snel weer verder  :kusgrijs:

----------


## ma3tiesa

Ik lag in mn bedje ik was kapot van binnen ik probeerde me op de bruiloft groot te houden en nu nu was de bruiloft afgelopen 
Ik huilde in mijn bed en zo viel ik in slaap 
Bzzzzzzz bzzzzzzzz ik pakte mijn telefoon en zag een prive nummer ik veegde snel mn tranen weg en nam op 
Esma: hallo?? 
: esma het spijt me echt 
esma: al herkende ik de stem niet ik wist dat het mourad was. 
Ik hing op en deed mn mobiel uit 
Waarom ben ik niet gewoon blij dat ik weet wat voor loser dat is? Er zijn toch nog geboeg andere leuke jongens op de wereld?? 

Toen ik de volgende ochtend wakker werd waste ik eerst mn gezicht mn ogen waren helemaal rood  :slik!:  ik liep naar beneden en zag 2 tortel duifjes in de huiskamer zitten ik zei ze gedag en ging een ontbijtje maken en at het in de huiskamer op 
Mounir: ewa esma hoe zit het met jou en mourad?? 
Esma: gaat je nix aan  :tong uitsteken:  zei ik zo onopvallend mogelijk.. 
En ik stond snel op.. ik belde fati op om iets leuks te gaan doen ik zag dat ik 5 smsjes had ontvangen en 2 gemiste oproepen 

Smsje 1: 

Esma sorry!!! 
-X- mourad 

smsje 2: 

Esma sorry!!! 
-X- mourad en zo ging het door 

ik besloot mourad terug te bellen 
zijn telefoon ging 2x over en na de 3e keer hoorde ik een slaperige mourad opnemen............

----------


## ma3tiesa

Mourad: esma??!!
Esma: je had me gebeld?
Mourad: ja maar je mobiel stond uit ik wou zeggen dat het me spijt..
Esma: anders nog iets?!
Mourad: ja het spijt me echt!!!
Esma: ok je hebt je zegje gedaan ik heb het gehoord, wil je me nu niet meer bellen of sms en of anders gezegt mij met rust laten?!
Mourad : esma doe nou niet zo
Esma: dankje voor je medeweking 
Tuut tuut tuut

Bzzzzzzzt bzzzzzzzzzzt 
Wajema die man weet niet van op houden  :kwaad: 

Esma: mourad is het nu nog niet duidelijk ik moet jou niet ok IK MOET JOU NIET!! schreeuwde ik door de telefoon

Ik belde fatima weer op om te zeggen dat ze niet meer hoefde te komen ik had echt geen zin meer
Ik besloot om naar mounir en selma te gaan ik de hoop dat ik met selma kon praten
Tfoe!! Alles gaat verkeerd vandaag weer bus gemist!! Dus 30min wachten
Er stopte een auto voor me maar ik was heel ergens anders met me gedachte dat ik niet op die auto letten ik keek op en zag dat mourad uitgestapt was en zei dat ik moest stappen ik weigerde maar hij keek me streng aan dus ik stapte maar in.
Mourad starte de auto en reed zonder iets te zeggen weg..
Esma: bedankt voor je lift maar ik moet nu uitstappen!!
Mourad: nee! Ik wil dat je nu zegt wat jou dwars zit!
Esma: nix of niemand zit mij dwars jij alleen zit mij dwars!!
Mourad : esma ik heb toch sorry gezegt!! En hier ik bel nu die griet op kun je zelf horen dat ik het uit maak!!

Mourad draaide een nummer en ik hoorde hem zeggen dat het uit was en dat hij met een ander meisje zou trouwen  :slik!:  
Hij hing weer op en zei : geloof je me nu!!??
Ik wist niet meer wat ik moest zeggen en ik voelde een traan over mn wang stromen
Mourad die inmiddels zn auto ergens had geparkeerd sloeg zn hand om me heen
Zij geur en zijn adem zorgde ervoor dat ik rilde 
Esma trouw alsjeblieft met mij en ik beloof je eeuwige trouw  :blozen: 
Ik knikte ik was verlamd door die ene hand om mn schouder  :grote grijns:   :grote grijns:  
Mourad startte de auto en vroeg waar ik moest zijn. Ik zei dat ik opweg naar zn zus was (selma) hij bracht me daar heen ik bedankte hem ik wou uitstappen maar hij trok me trug..
Krijgt je man geen zoen??
Nee antwoorde ik  :tong uitsteken:  maar wel en kus ik gaf hem een kus op zn wang en gooide de auto deur vlug dicht ik belde bij het flatje aan en selma deed open ik keek achterom en zag dat mourad er nogsteeds stond en naar me zwaaide ik liep de flat in en ging met de lift naar boven in de lift kreeg ik weer een sms je ik zag dat ie van mourad was

Heey essie 
Moet je me nu weer wel  :tong uitsteken: 
k hou van je kus je toekomstige man  :grote grijns: 

ik grinekte in me zelf en ging naar binnen.



Als dit niet lang genoeg is weet ik het ook niet meer hoor dames  :tong uitsteken: 
Kus toema3ties J

----------


## molenwijkster

> _Geplaatst door ma3tiesa_ 
> *Mourad: esma??!!
> Esma: je had me gebeld?
> Mourad: ja maar je mobiel stond uit ik wou zeggen dat het me spijt..
> Esma: anders nog iets?!
> Mourad: ja het spijt me echt!!!
> Esma: ok je hebt je zegje gedaan ik heb het gehoord, wil je me nu niet meer bellen of sms en of anders gezegt mij met rust laten?!
> Mourad : esma doe nou niet zo
> Esma: dankje voor je medeweking 
> ...



 :petaf:  ga door please  :stomp:

----------


## rooierozen

ga door! 

jihane

----------


## ma3tiesa

esmaaaaaaaa!! mar7ba!!! 
selma omhelsde me alsof ze me in geen 1000 jaar had gezien  :maf:  
toen ik naar binnen ging zag ik dat fayza en m'n broer adil er ook waren ik groette ze en ging bij ze zitten, mounir die het leuk vind dat we er waren belde ook mourad op om te komen. toen ik aan mounir vroeg of hij zou komen zij hij dat ie nog een zaakje moest regelen 
toen ik selma ging helpen in de keuken kwam mourad binnen hij groete ons en ging naar de huiskamer. Ik bracht de thee en ging om de grond zitten. Ik keek stiekem naar mourad en ik zag dat hij drug bezig met praten was met adil. 
Mounir: ewa nou wil ik wel weten hoe het met esma en mourad gaat?? Walatief soms kan ik hem gewoon niet uitstaan!! Mourad grinekte en zei dat we zaterdag gingen verloven :slik!:  ik keek verward op
esma: oh daar weet ik niks van??
mourad: dan weet je het nu  :grote grijns: 
esma: jij bent volgens mij de enige die het weet m'n ouders weten het niet eens...
mourad: oh jawel hoor ik ben net langs geweest voor dat ik hiet heen kwam  :grote grijns: 
esma: en wat zeiden ze?!
mourad: als ik met genoeg suiker kom word jij van mij  :grote grijns: 
fayza: joei joei joei joei slaat oe slaam !!!
ik voelde me hoofd rood worden....
waarom was ik nu niet blij?? iedereen begon te schreeuwen en ons te feliciteren maar ik voelde me zo vreemd... mourad kwam naast mij zitten en sloeg z'n arm om me heen weer rilde ik door hem  :grote grijns: 
hij is zo zo .. ik weet niet wat maar hij is het gewoon :Ilove:


koesje ma3tiesa

----------


## rooierozen

dankje meid!!!

ga gauw weer verder

----------


## molenwijkster

mooi mooi ga verder  :blauwe kus:  



xx asma

----------


## ma3tiesa

*de volgende ochtend wer ik wakker gebeld maar ik nam de laat op....
ik stond op en liep naar beneden me moeder was al op. dus esma ze komen zaterdag om je handvragen?? 
esma: ewaah e jema...
ik zag dat me moeder tranen kreeg in haar ogen: je bent al groot geworden meisje  
ik liep snel weer naar mijn kamer ik kan er niet tegen als ze huilt...* 
*ik klede me om ik zou met fayza gaan winkelen ik pakte een lange spijker rok en een een truitje, ik zag een hoofdoek liggen ik pakte hem en zette heb op me hoofd het stond me best wel mooi, ik heb alltijd al gezegt dat ik een hoofdoek zou dragen als ik getrouwd was, ik deed de hoofdoek goed om en lieper mee naar beneden ma vader begin te lachen... ik besloot om met hoofddoek te gaan winkelen want wie garandeert mij dat ik blijf leven tot mijn huwelijk.... 
ik zei me ouders gedag pakte me tasen ging naar de bus halte ik had bij de mac afgesroken met fayza. het leek alsof iedereen me raar aakeek// maar schijt ik doe het voor allah (swt) dus maakte het toch niet uitwat mensen er van vonden. in de stad aan gekomen ging in naar de mac daar zag ik fayza staan met een jongen ik liep op ze af en groete ze toen fayza me zag begin ze als een gek te schreeuwen** besa7a meid riep ze uit!! ik vroeg fayza of we nu weg gingen maar ze zij dat ze op mourad aan het wachten was die zou een etentje betalen  maar fayza mourad hoeft niet te komen ik betaal wel voor je....
fayza: nee nee zo makelijk kom je er niet vanaf
ik zag mourad in fe verte aan komen... wajow fayza ik vermoord jou... waarom heb je niet gezegt dat hij kwam dan had ik geen hoofdoek om gedaan zei ik boos... ewa safie esma mourad zal het echt leuk vinden  mourad kwam dichter bij en bleef op een paar meter afstand staan en keek me raar aan  
ik sloot me ogen en wachte zijn reactie af....*

----------


## molenwijkster

> _Geplaatst door ma3tiesa_ 
> *de volgende ochtend wer ik wakker gebeld maar ik nam de laat op....
> ik stond op en liep naar beneden me moeder was al op. dus esma ze komen zaterdag om je handvragen?? 
> esma: ewaah e jema...
> ik zag dat me moeder tranen kreeg in haar ogen: je bent al groot geworden meisje  
> ik liep snel weer naar mijn kamer ik kan er niet tegen als ze huilt... 
> ik klede me om ik zou met fayza gaan winkelen ik pakte een lange spijker rok en een een truitje, ik zag een hoofdoek liggen ik pakte hem en zette heb op me hoofd het stond me best wel mooi, ik heb alltijd al gezegt dat ik een hoofdoek zou dragen als ik getrouwd was, ik deed de hoofdoek goed om en lieper mee naar beneden ma vader begin te lachen... ik besloot om met hoofddoek te gaan winkelen want wie garandeert mij dat ik blijf leven tot mijn huwelijk.... 
> ik zei me ouders gedag pakte me tasen ging naar de bus halte ik had bij de mac afgesroken met fayza. het leek alsof iedereen me raar aakeek// maar schijt ik doe het voor allah (swt) dus maakte het toch niet uitwat mensen er van vonden. in de stad aan gekomen ging in naar de mac daar zag ik fayza staan met een jongen ik liep op ze af en groete ze toen fayza me zag begin ze als een gek te schreeuwen besa7a meid riep ze uit!! ik vroeg fayza of we nu weg gingen maar ze zij dat ze op mourad aan het wachten was die zou een etentje betalen  maar fayza mourad hoeft niet te komen ik betaal wel voor je....
> fayza: nee nee zo makelijk kom je er niet vanaf
> ...



ga snel verder lauk stukje  :boogie:

----------


## rooierozen

mooi ga verder

KnIpOoGjE jihane

----------


## chayma_k

Hey meid alles goed?
Je hebt je verhaal goed verzonnen.
BLijf zo voort meid, ben echt benieuwd naar de gevolgen echt waar.
Maak er een mooie verhaal van oke xxxxxxxxjes Chayma.
 :nijn:

----------


## Sjena

Ga door, ga door!!!!!!  :hardlach:

----------


## Chorouk

heeeeeeeeeeeey meid 

hartstikke bedankt goed vervolg ga snel weer verder !!!

boessa kbiraaaaaaaaaaaa  :gechoqueerd:   :gechoqueerd:

----------


## molenwijkster

ewa ga door dan :frons:   :traan2:

----------


## hasna_zina

hey meid je hebt er een nieuwe fan by ik hoop dat je snel verder doet  :knipoog:

----------


## Elhbiba

gaaaaaaaa verder meid hier is nog een fan  :hihi: 

 :zwaai:

----------


## maryam13

heey meid je hebt er WEER een fan bij
dus gauw een vervolgje??

----------


## souhi

ja ik ben ook een nieuwe fan dus gauw een vervolgje is echt prachtig je verhaal maar het is nog niet af
kusjes souhailla

----------


## Chorouk

:frons:   :frons:   :frons:   :frons:   :frons:  Meid ik w8 al 2 lange eenzame langdurige maanden op een vervolgje ..........
Zou je a.u.b verder willen gaan het is een top!!! verhaal kusjes Chorouk

----------


## molenwijkster

wajouuuuw waneer ga je nou verder  :huil:   :huil:

----------


## Antwerpse_meid

Hey

ik heb je verhaaltje gelezen. doe maar weer snel verder. 

 :vlammen:

----------


## inesse

Hey meid een mooi verhaal het zal leuk zijn als je nog een deel erbij deed

van je nieuwe FAN!!!!

----------

